# Wörthersee project 2011 Audi A5 Sportback



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi guys just want you to show you my A5 Sportback on bags. This weekend we bagged it. 
If anybody have some pointes on how to get it lower you are welcome to let me know 

Need to do some more small things before it's ready. 
S-Line bumpers and sideskirts
BRA
Rotiform BLQ Superconcave
And some more small things.

Here are som pictures of how it looks with bags


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

The body lines on that car are a thing of beauty. Looks good on the OEM wheels, can't wait to see it on the Rotiforms.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Very clean! :beer:

I'm curious though... is it just me or does the front-passenger side sit a bit higher? Frame notch, maybe?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

looks like it's a bit uneven in the front...but this will be super clean w/ everything you have planned.

Are you going to the Worthersee show in Austria in a couple weeks? I'll be heading down there as well in my car w/ several other people...I'll keep an eye out for the car and say hi..


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

yes i am coming to Wörthersee. For sure  
it is the event of the year after MIVW


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Cool well I'm driving from near Trier, Germany down there (8 hrs) if you see me say hello..I'll be in my bagged Mkv

a pic so that if you see me you can recognize me


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> The body lines on that car are a thing of beauty. Looks good on the OEM wheels, can't wait to see it on the Rotiforms.


Couldn't agree more! Don't think I've seen a 4 door A5….looks unreal.


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks everybody for the nice words about my car 
Got a little tease picture from Rotiform. The rims would be send. Thuesday to Denmark. And it would take arround 7 days to send them to denmark. So do the math have close that is to Wörthersee. We are driving 25/5 or 26/5 . 
Here are a picture









last year i drove in this one


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

here are a picture of the rims assemblied


----------



## max and tiny (Apr 27, 2010)

Audi S-Line said:


> here are a picture of the rims assemblied


 Very nice. Ill be rolling with Residentevol . hope to see your car there.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Those are gorgeous, but they're the NUEs, not the BLQs:beer:


----------



## German1.8T (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

They look great! I'll be there in a couple days I can't wait!!!


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

wow nice sort of wheels.. selfmade style? is the name "rotiform" the company who built these? does other styles possible too? with ABE or something like that?

i´m from Germany too and still love that wheels...


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Rotiform is the company, style is NUE. 

Amazing looking!

Cheers :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

Very Nice :beer:


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

honestly rolling shots ARE A MUST NOW since the wheels are on :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Audi S-Line said:


> here are a picture of the rims assemblied


Size????? ET??


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

christanand said:


> honestly rolling shots ARE A MUST NOW since the wheels are on :thumbup::thumbup:


This. :thumbup:


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

iXeS 4 said:


> Size????? ET??


 I think they said 20x10 & 20x11  

Loving this car. Wish we got them over here.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

but which ET have the rims???? 


my pics from woerthersee


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

It was good meeting you down there! The car looked better in person than the pics!


----------

